# give me power!



## GoToIt (Aug 1, 2004)

anyone know any good shift kits available for a 67'. any other suggestions for tweakin some new power outta my goat would be appreciated short of dropping in a 454. I'm looking for more power with less use of money.


----------



## buckwheat_88 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey,

Thanks to all the people who gave me places to find Goats. I think I found my car. Its a black '71. It has a 455 in it right now, I love that reving sound, what would you guys recomend I put as an exhaust and muffler? Also I don't think that it has a very good intake can you guys give me some suggestions. I think the engion is over powering the rest of the car.

Thanks


----------



## rock421 (Aug 7, 2004)

Here is a "better late than never" response to both posts. 

Trans go is one of the best shift improver kits you can go with. Talk to your local tranny rebuilder or speed shop to get prices. Probably less than fifty bucks for the kit. 

Now for both of you, the Edelbrock Performer RPM is a great intake for even the mildest of Poncho's. Forget the 454 idea, you almost made me puke!!!!!!
A good Q-jet or a 750 vacuum secondary Holley (like the #3310) will be plenty. Some 1-3/4" headers, a 2-1/2" X-pipe, and either some Magnaflow or Dynomax Ultraflow mufflers will help a bunch and sound great without being obnoxious. There are lots of cams to choose from, but the intake and exhaust mods are plenty to get you started. Don't overlook the fuel system and distributor/ignition system. Much power can be uncovered with a proper "tune" and the parts you already have.
Jim Hand has a new book out on performance Pontiac engine building. You need to buy it, read it, roll up your shirt sleeves and start at it. 

I havn't been looking at the board real regularly, but send me an e-mail or PM if you have more questions. I will try and keep up with this thread.


----------



## 67clonedgoat (Oct 10, 2004)

I have everything you would need to get some extra horsepower.I have a performer intake,msd ignition and coil,headers,msd plug wires.I bought a 67 that Iam doing over and won't be using these parts.They are all like new with 500 miles on them.


----------



## joser69 (Dec 5, 2004)

rock421 said:


> Here is a "better late than never" response to both posts.
> 
> Trans go is one of the best shift improver kits you can go with. Talk to your local tranny rebuilder or speed shop to get prices. Probably less than fifty bucks for the kit.
> 
> ...


what is the name of that book?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*How To Build Max Performance Pontiac V8s​*


----------



## joser69 (Dec 5, 2004)

thanks


----------

